
The Entrepreneurs Handbook – 54 Resources For First Time Entrepreneurs - tortilla
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/10/the-internet-entrepreneurs-handbook-%e2%80%93-54-resources-for-first-time-entrepreneurs/
======
daeken
There are a number of good resources on here, but it amazes me that there are
no Paul Graham references at all. I don't know about anyone else, but I've
found damn near all of Paul Graham's essays incredibly useful over the years.
A list of a few of the most relevant ones (bear in mind that most are tech-
specific to some degree or another):

    
    
      http://paulgraham.com/relres.html
      http://paulgraham.com/fundraising.html
      http://paulgraham.com/13sentences.html
      http://paulgraham.com/newthings.html
      http://paulgraham.com/die.html
      http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html
      http://paulgraham.com/mit.html
      http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html
      http://paulgraham.com/startupfunding.html
    

There are others, but those are a few of my favorites.

